# Mr. Heater Buddy Flex - Anyone purchase one of these?



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Currently dealing with my Mr. Heater sunflower not working, pretty sure I just need to replace the thermocouple (it starts but won’t stay lit). But with a 4 day trip to Fort Peck coming up in two weeks it got me thinking I should probably purchase a second heater for the trip just in case the sunflower craps out again (that’s if I can fix it in the first place).

So I’ve been doing some research about these newer Buddy Flex units. They look about comparable in size to the Big Buddy but you can buy a separate attachment that you can use as a stove. They look pretty handy but pretty dang spendy for both the unit and the stove.

I’ve read some mixed reviews on it, was wondering if anyone in the MS crowd ever tried one and could give an honest review. Or should I just go with the regular Mr. Buddy or Big Buddy?


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Love it. Broadcasts heat way better and you can move it without it shutting off









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Also seen a hack you can mount a geothermal fan on top that runs off nothing but the generated heat. No need for it in my hunting/fishing shacks though that heater is plenty 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

deagansdad1 said:


> Love it. Broadcasts heat way better and you can move it without it shutting off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks for your insight!!


----------



## mike1968 (Nov 2, 2017)

deagansdad1 said:


> Love it. Broadcasts heat way better and you can move it without it shutting off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t care for heather, what about those walleye


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I looked at them gas usage looks to be high compared to my buddy heater.
I use a painter roller cleaner on top of my buddy to cook with.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

deagansdad1 said:


> Love it. Broadcasts heat way better and you can move it without it shutting off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold !!! Thanks.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

deagansdad1 said:


> Love it. Broadcasts heat way better and you can move it without it shutting off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the BTU range ( low-high)? Cannot seem to find that on the Mr Heater site


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

johnIV said:


> What is the BTU range ( low-high)? Cannot seem to find that on the Mr Heater site


Looks like the heater itself is 11,000 BTU and the stove is 8,000.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Petoskey said:


> Looks like the heater itself is 11,000 BTU and the stove is 8,000.


Yep I saw that but wondered what BTU settings it has. The buddy has 4000/9000. Big buddy has 4000/9000/18000. I'd think it would have 2-3 different BTU range settings.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't find any buddy heaters around me but these heaters are available. Do they run on 1 lb tanks?


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

thill said:


> I can't find any buddy heaters around me but these heaters are available. Do they run on 1 lb tanks?


Yep you can use 1 lbers or buy the hose and connect to a big propane tank


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

thill said:


> I can't find any buddy heaters around me but these heaters are available. Do they run on 1 lb tanks?


Yes according to the info online or a bigger tank with a hose


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

If you run any of their products off a tank you need to buy the one special hose they offer for that; it can only sometimes be found in stores though. It is a better grade of material that won’t leak chemical residue from the tubing itself into the units connected to it. And then you generally also need their inline filter to help with the impurities that come in the propane itself. 

Why they even sell the tank connecting hose that shouldn’t actually be used to connect a tank to their products, well to me that says a whole lot about this company.

Despite that this Flex model interests me. But fool me once….


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

You can use any hose as long as you use a filter. Used a charbroil grill hose for three seasons on my buddy heater now. Filter is the key.

Mr Heater F273699 Fuel Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MAZFYYM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_7E9F7DVZPR65JMQKJQ6A


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

And the filter price has tripled. Used to be $10-$12. Must be a supply line issue here.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

been running my 15 year old buddy straight hose to 20 lb tank and never have an issue.
now my 2 year old buddy after a season and a half won't stay lite and only ran it on 1lb Coleman tanks.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Tractor supply has them for $11


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

detroitjim said:


> Tractor supply has them for $11
> View attachment 812280


Try to order one or find a store with them in stock for $10.99 lol I also saw them for that price and tried to order a few and it tells me they are unavailable


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

bansheejoel said:


> Try to order one or find a store with them in stock for $10.99 lol I also saw them for that price and tried to order a few and it tells me they are unavailable


They had them the other day when I bought one.


Search :Mr. Heater F273699
I should have shopped around more . Menards has them for $8.97. Just now.


----------

